# Papad/Papadam/Papadom



## suvir saran (Jul 26, 2002)

Papadam ( Papad) are round lentil-bean wafers. These are made with the flour of lentils or beans and have spices in them.

These are a great "finger food" as they were called in the British style clubs. As one lounged around these clubs in the evenings, sipping Gin and Tonic, papad would be the munchie of choice.

What we see in restaurants today, the service of papad with condiments, is not truly Indian. I am not certain where it began, but certainly not in India. 
Papads are available in most Indian stores. You get them dry in packages. Either plain or spiced. Some are large discs, other very small. Some of the very small ones are meant to be deep fried. In the North of India, we most often roast them on the stove top, or in restaurants over a grill placed atop a tandoor.

They are eaten with Indian meals to add a texture and new flavor to the complex meal. The crunchiness and savory taste provided by Papad to even the most humble meals is a winning addition. 

Papad were traditionally made at home. It is easy but a very laborious method I am told. And also requires large hours of sunshine. The doughs made with the various choices of flours are very soft when being rolled but become brittle and dry as they are left out in the sun over muslin sheets to dry before being packaged.

If you are deep frying papad, make sure you have at least 3-4 inches of oil in the deep fryer. The entire process of cooking a papad in this method takes no more than a few seconds. You must heat the oil to 375?F and then fry the papad. Remove using a slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. 

To dry roast papad, use flat tongs and hold the papad with them over the flame. Turn the papad quickly and frequently to cook them evenly. Always rememebring that there should be few if any black spots. Thus the frequent turning. As soon as the papad changes color and begins to curl at the edges, it is done. Make sure t hat the center of the papad is also cooked and has changed color.

I have had reasonable success with cooking Papad in the microwave. The time it takes depends on your oven. It can take anywhere from 30 seconds to a minute. But it requires a lot of careful watching and errors before you figure out the best timing and way to do it. 

NOTE: This is from a post I made on egullet.com on the same subject.

I have papad by themselves. When we watch movies at home, I see myself craving papad while my partner craves popcorn. It has come to being such that now years later, they are craving papad as well.

You can certainly serve these with guacamole, chutneys and even yogurt based dips.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you Suvir. I love papadam! :lips:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I second Kimmies reply,

Looks like when i'm up and around i'll be playing with papadom 

BTW Suvir,great website


----------



## suvir saran (Jul 26, 2002)

I love papad as well. 
If you want, go read the thread on papad at egullet.
You will find more interesting tidbits of information there.

And thanks for the encouraging words on the web site.

http://forums.egullet.com/ibf/index....ST&f=40&t=8711


----------



## chefgbs (Jul 3, 2002)

I too love papadam. My favorite dish to make using them is a napoleon of papadam and smoked salmon. I very briefly soak the papadam in water to soften them so I can cut circles. I've never come across the small ones unfortunately. Anyway, after they are cut, I grill them until slightly charred and puffed. I then alternate layers of smoked salmon and papadam. A little mesclun and a curry vinaigrette finishes the dish.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

That sounds great, chefgbs!

How do you prepare your vinaigrette?


----------



## chefgbs (Jul 3, 2002)

Hi Kimmie,

I use Madras curry powder, rice wine vinegar, a little bit of lavendar honey, a little bit of aji mirin, and salad oil.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks chefgbs. I have to make that soon. It's a great "prelude" to an Indian meal.


----------

